# Allergies



## Dressagegirl29 (Nov 9, 2014)

My mom and I are both having severe allergies to something. Last Saturday, I felt sick after my therapeutic horse riding lesson, and I wear glasses for horse riding. My dad bought a eyeglass cord and put a piece of a metal from where he works on it, so I could adjust it for sports. I had a slice of pepperoni pizza, the night before; pepperoni always upsets my stomach. The arena has rubber in it, and I am mildly allergic to Latex. I always get a rash on my legs from the arena sand. 

My mom has been feeding a squirrel peanuts; she has a weak immune system from a bad accident a few years ago. Could my mom be developing a peanut allergy? 

Could my Latex allergy be getting worse? I felt fine once I am away from the problem. On Monday night, I had to take a Benadryl because I couldn't breathe. I had salmon teriyaki for dinner; I had that a million times and never had a reaction before. I think they used Latex gloves that time. I am still recovering from the attack; I had to miss my Karate lesson, and I am not going to my horse riding lesson, tomorrow. I was fine when I rode at a different place.


----------

